# building up to 200 miles



## upandover (26 May 2011)

Hi,

So I'm wanting to raise some cash for a charity, and raise some awareness through that, and my natural plan would be to cycle. because I feel it has to be big, I've looked at various options, and the one I'm favouring at the moment is from Liverpool (where I'll be living), to the UK office of www.Stopthetraffik.org, (see that clever plug!). That's about 200 miles.

So far I've done a few 50 and 60's, and one ride, on my own to Cambridge from B'ham, which was around 113. I've not been cycling as much recently though, and so I'm checking my fitness level this weekend with a 55 mile ride partway to Liverpool.

If I went for the end of September, it would give me around 15 weeks to prepare. In terms of what i could train to do, and if I put a training plan in place, am I massively overreaching, or might it be possible? I have a tendancy to overreach, is 200 simply to far for one ride. I'm thinking it would take 17 hours, as previously I've averaged round 12-13mph including stops.

Thanks
Steve

ps- anyone fancy this, or sections of this?


----------



## perplexed (26 May 2011)

Hello...

Never done this distance, so I can't advise. Sounds intriguing though!

You don't actually say where the office you are cycling to is. Folks may be able to help if they have an idea where you're aiming for, due to terrain etc.

Have fun!


----------



## PpPete (26 May 2011)

Take it gently, spend as much time on the bike as possible between now and September - you'll be fine.


----------



## upandover (26 May 2011)

Thanks Guys.

I didn't notice I hadn't mentioned the address, it's from Liverpool to Waterloo, London. The direct route should go near runcorn, cannock, tamworth, Rugby, and into London.

It's encouraging to have some indications it's possible, including on a PM. I'm looking forward to a ride on Sun to see how I do with the 55, see how far I think I've got to go.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## JonnyBlade (26 May 2011)

I'm working up to 165 a day for 4 days and those long miles can be hard miles but 200 in a day is an immense effort. Hat off to you


----------



## sabian92 (27 May 2011)

upandover said:


> Thanks Guys.
> 
> I didn't notice I hadn't mentioned the address, it's from Liverpool to Waterloo, London. The direct route should go near runcorn, cannock, tamworth, Rugby, and into London.
> 
> ...



I may ride with you if you come through Runcorn. I live there, so if you are looking for a partner for a 10 mile pootle, I'm game!


----------



## upandover (1 Jun 2011)

HI Sabian, 

Excellent, that sounds good.

I did a good 60 miles on Sunday, at a real average on 15ph (3:58 with a break, for 59.9 miles), and aside from sorting the position on my new bike, it wasn't to bad. Then I did 22 miles the next day on full knobbly tyres, with a hurt Achilles tendon (that positioning thing!)

I'm looking at routes, or alternatives taking in some schools we're linked with. I'm starting training, and I'll post some more once we've got a route planned...

Cheers
Steve


----------



## RedRider (2 Jun 2011)

Good luck with that, Steve and nice work on the plug. 200miles/day is beyond my experience.

I'm looking at going Waterloo, London to Waterloo, Liverpool later this year but over three days and via Oxford, Worcester and Shrewsbury-ish.


----------



## donnyjnk (2 Jun 2011)

planning a ride from doncaster to mount snowdon then up it for yorkshire air ambulance. we are mixing it up with hill training on the mtb s then road distance and building it up. one of the main pieces of advice I find on here is the diet and determination you are going to need. I am ex forces so I know my limits and whats needed when it doesn't go to plan. Enjoy it and don't try it all in a day. good luck mate there should be more like us then the country wouldn't be in the state its in


----------



## deckertim (2 Jun 2011)

I did my first 200 miler recently. I built up to this by doing regular rides on a monthly basis of 100 miles. I did mine when I did a recent 300km Audax ride. There were people of all ages (although a lot were over 50) and sizes and apart from one or two retirements due to mechanicals I believe everyone got round. I cycled home at the end to complete the 200 miles, luckily it was 10 miles of mostly downhill riding. 

I would make sure you eat and drink enough on the way round as you will be consuming a lot of calories. It will also help if you have some people doing parts of the ride with you. I am sure you will be able to do it, so best of luck. 17 hours should be a relatively comfortable pace, but be prepared to take longer. You will also need to think about lighting as you will be doing part of this in the dark.


----------



## upandover (2 Jun 2011)

Thanks Guys


----------



## Slaav (2 Jun 2011)

upandover said:


> Thanks Guys



Without hijacking and talking about 'me' again, the following may be useful!

My longest ever ride until two weeks ago was 44 miles over mixed and undulating terrain.

Over 3 days, I managed 230 miles with middle day being 108 miles. Previous PB was the day before, i.e. day 1 at 60ish miles.

To be honest, some were flagging enormously on the 108 mles but I felt OK as I was riding within my 'touring' comfort zone. Our guide explained that in his opinion, with proper nutrition and fuelling, everybody has a 'go all day' speed. FInding that seems to be key?

Now I am 100% a newbie so don't take this at face value and I have no doubt that 200 will be way more than twice as hard as 100 but if you go slightly slower and find that 'all day pace' you can do it with that amount of time and prep.

If you can bag a couple of 100 mile days beforehand in training which seems to be the plan; go for your big ride at 130-140 miles (Assuming the logic follows for Marathons as it does for endurance cycling and rowing etc) and the momentum of the day will allow your brain to kick in and override everything once you get into the 'home straight'.

I know from Uni days that if you have given 100% of everything in the tank, and then find out you only need to pull 25 more strokes (despite being totally empty) it can be done!

Take it easy(ish) and I am sure you can manage it!

Good Luck

 

ps - Would you ever give up with 10 or 15% of the distance to go?


----------



## HLaB (3 Jun 2011)

The most I've done is 150 miles at a slightly higher pace, I'm sure 200miles is perfectly feasible at a slower pace with plenty of nutrition. Good luck :-)


----------

